# [S]emerge wine Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich wine installieren möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

 there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]"

```

in der package.use habe ich:

```
x11-libs/libX11 abi_x86_64
```

Was mache ich falsch?

Edit:

hier noch der Rest der Fehlerausgabe:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libva-1.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/wine-1.7.38[vaapi,abi_x86_32,abi_x86_64]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "wine" [argument])
```

Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Mar 11, 2015 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es liegt an dem von dir zitierten Eintrag in der package.use. Wird den raus und es geht. Warum hast du den denn manuell gesetzt?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider liegt es daran nicht.

Wenn der Eintrag raus ist kommt:

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.7.38[vaapi,abi_x86_32]

# required by wine (argument)

=x11-libs/libva-1.5.0 abi_x86_32
```

Ok gesetzt...

dann wieder:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libva-1.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/wine-1.7.38[vaapi,abi_x86_32,abi_x86_64]" [ebuild])

```

Das Problem fing eigentlich damit an, daß sich etwas im ebuild verändert hat:

```

 emerge wine

 * IMPORTANT: 23 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/wine

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.7.38::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl pipelight png prelink pulseaudio realtime run-exes samba ssl threads truetype udisks vaapi xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -s3tc -scanner (-selinux) -staging -test -v4l" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pipelight? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) pipelight? ( staging ) s3tc? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging ) osmesa? ( opengl )

```

Da ich pipelight wollte habe ich

vaapi und staging in die Use Flags mit aufgenommen.

Nehme ich die wieder raus kommt:

```
emerge wine

 * IMPORTANT: 23 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/wine

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.7.38::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl pipelight png prelink pulseaudio realtime run-exes samba ssl threads truetype udisks vaapi xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -s3tc -scanner (-selinux) -staging -test -v4l" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pipelight? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) pipelight? ( staging ) s3tc? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging ) osmesa? ( opengl )

```

Ein Bug oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht?

Grüße

----------

## Tinitus

Nach dem heutigen Sync sieht es so aus:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libva-1.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1[vaapi]" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-video/makemkv-1.8.13-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Doch, es liegt daran. Es scheitert daran, dass du noch mehr Dinge gesetzt hast, die sich beißen.

Du hast wine-1.7.38[vaapi,abi_x86_32]. Und dieses abi_x86_32 funktioniert leider nicht mehr mit libX11. Kannst du wine eventuell auf  abi_x86_64 umstellen?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe wine und pipelight deinstalliert:

dann ein:  emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libva-1.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1[vaapi]" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-video/makemkv-1.8.13-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Da scheint noch mehr umgestellt zu sein...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wirf alle abi's aus deiner package.use raus. Und ich habe gerade mal geschaut, wine bekommst du dann mit dem USE-Flag -vaapi installiert.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem ich alle abi aus der package.use entfernt habe hat das world update funktioniert.

wine hängt immer noch:

```

emerge wine -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/wine

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.7.38::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl pipelight png prelink pulseaudio realtime run-exes samba ssl threads truetype udisks xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -s3tc -scanner (-selinux) -staging -test -v4l -vaapi" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pipelight? ( staging )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) pipelight? ( staging ) s3tc? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging ) osmesa? ( opengl )

```

Was könnte das noch sein?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und Geduld mit mir.

Edit:

staging hat wieder gefehlt --gelöst.Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Mar 11, 2015 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst auch pipelight rauswerfen. Das geht nur mit staging und staging verursacht die abi-Probleme.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich habe die Abi Flags in der make.conf global gesetzt, funktioniert mittlerweile ohne Probleme.

Also

ABI_X86="32 64"

Weil ich die vorkompilierten emul-linux-x86 Pakete nicht will sondern ein richtiges multilib System.

Du musst dann nur die entsprechenden emul-linux-x86 Pakete demaskieren.

----------

## NP-Hardass

Hello,

I'm the maintainer for wine.  I'd be more than happy to assist if you can come into the #gentoo-wine IRC channel on freenode. 

I am currently running with all of the staging bells and whistles on a non-emul-linux system.  I can tell you for sure that they are not the source of your issue.  Instinct tells me that the issue is that you are missing an abi_x86_32 flag on something.  Anyway, I'd be more than happy to help if you come on IRC.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich konnte die Konflikte ebenfalls mit den Hinweisen von Klaus Meier auflösen. Allen abi-Krams rauswerfen, wine und pipelight weg, staging und -vaapi für wine in package.use festgenagelt und alles neu gebaut.

Läuft!

Danke dafür ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ihr müsst wine aber nicht vorher deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren. Die entsprechenden Einträge in die package.use machen und dann ein

```
emerge -uDN world
```

machen bewirkt das Gleiche und braucht viel weniger Schritte.

----------

